# New solar in my BOL



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I am about to install solar with batteries in my bug out location. I believe in general the batteries would last about 5 years. But as it is a BOL, I will not be there too much as long as the shit hit the fan didn't happen yet. 
How do you maintain your batteries?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Are they lead acid (have to add water occasionally) or AGMs (impossible to add water to)?

Maximizing battery life is almost as much of an art as a science but for Lead Acid batteries check the water level about once a month and use distilled water only. AGMs require no water top off. 
For almost any battery you want to put at least a 10% DOD (depth of discharge) drain on them at least once a month but otherwise keep them fully charged to maximize life.

If you have lead acid batteries (batteries you can add water to) equalizing (controlled overcharging) your batteries every few months will greatly extend your batteries life but I'm not sure how often you use your batteries or what type. For 100% longest battery life use the manufacturers charging guidelines (assuming your charger can be programmed) because different manufacturers use different lead alloys in their plates and different SG potentials in their fills.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

How many solar panels? And watts? How many and kind of batteries?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

4 panels each 300 watt, and 4 batteries each 150 amp 12 volt.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Keep in mind that it is in Thailand. So a lot of sun. Also, the panels are placed perfectly to the sun and the house is setup to stay cool, so no need for airco. Only a inverter fridge and a fan and some other things with low watt.


----------

